# Basic Take on Mountain Ebikes...



## LTZ470 (May 5, 2013)

This is an excellent overview, especially from this point in the video below: Downhill then he shows what an uphill climb is like...he is in highest performance mode, and listen to his breathing at the end...he's huffing fairly well...economy mode you will be slower and you will be breathing harder, but you can make the climb without stopping...for a 58 yr old with bad knees "priceless"...


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Looks fun, if I could pull a hill like that @15mph plus on my bicycle I'd KOM every hill segment I rode.


----------



## LTZ470 (May 5, 2013)

Lol...you would, but a 58 yr old with bad knees, I'm just glad to make it up the hill...it helps me up ascents I wouldn't even think about trying on a standard mtb...also I can ride with friends that are at a bit higher skill level and keep up for the most part...been a blessing for me and kept me in the race on the active list...


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Glad you're having fun, personally I hate long steep climbs so I generally just ride trails with less elevation gain. @ 55 myself and my knees are holding out ok (so far) but my lungs complain some. I couldn't use electric on the trails I ride anyway so I guess I'll just gear down as I continue to depreciate.


----------



## LTZ470 (May 5, 2013)

Awesome, glad your still out hitting the trails, I need to leave about 10 lbs somewhere out on a trail and that would probably be the biggest help of all...


----------



## slowride454 (Jan 11, 2014)

How easy are these bikes to throw around in tight singletrack at 20mph? I can keep up with my faster friends on descents and flatter sections, but as soon as things head upwards they are gone. The same thing usually happens in races too. I hope some of the new battery tech helps with weight. It would be nice to have one down to 30 pounds and look like a regular bike. I need to leave 60lbs somewhere out on the trails.


----------



## LTZ470 (May 5, 2013)

slowride454 said:


> How easy are these bikes to throw around in tight singletrack at 20mph? I can keep up with my faster friends on descents and flatter sections, but as soon as things head upwards they are gone. The same thing usually happens in races too. I hope some of the new battery tech helps with weight. It would be nice to have one down to 30 pounds and look like a regular bike. I need to leave 60lbs somewhere out on the trails.


You can keep up in the tight trails, but thats about it, for me anyway...I cannot keep up with FAST pro riders in tight trails at all...


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

The mid-drive motors seem to be about 10 pounds and the batteries five pounds (although a 52V, 6 a-h battery can be as light as three pounds). They'll drop the weight of the motors a couple of pounds soon and the 30 pound e-hardtail may be a reality.


----------



## Dave Mac (Jan 9, 2017)

4o pounds, battery goes in back pack for a much better feel riding the bike,


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

My friend has a Bosch-equipped, aluminum frame, Felt hardtail with middle of the road components that weighs 41 pounds with a five pound battery, so that's getting closer.


----------

